# Two Halves



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 23, 2006)

I got this site a while ago and this guy made great fanfic about NaruHina
Here it is thanks to DameWren.  Pic of the HK vest from a buyer (the one being carried)
and its sequal Twice Shy

This is great.Tragic,angst(not any sex though),gore,happy times,and many more emotions.Mail to him what you think.


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Apr 6, 2006)

hey now... ive read about 10 or15 chapters of the story... its quite original and unique, not just any naruhina fanfic... the thing is that its just too long XD... but thats more good than bad, i suppose...


----------



## TheVileOne (Apr 6, 2006)

FYI,

Damewren abandoned her second fanfic and pretty much fanfic entirely.

So Twice Shy is dead now.

That sucks, when quality or potential fanfics are abandoned like that.


----------



## Sir Whirly (Apr 7, 2006)

Eh it happens. Sometimes, you just lose the passion. But I will thank her for giving the chance for me to read an excellent story.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 7, 2006)

nice very good job


----------



## wingangel59 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey is Twice Shy really dead??? Is it still online anywhere cause I would really like to read it. Even if it isn't finished. Two Halves was flippin amazing. The best naruto fic I ever read.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Aug 17, 2006)

The story was good, but Hinata becomes a little too mary-suish. The partner-training thing was a little cliche for me too, but it was decent. It's hard to do NaruHina.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG NOOOOOOOOO! WHY WHY WHY DOES SHE HAVE TO ABANDON IT WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyce456 (Aug 20, 2006)

She said she abandon the story because she wants to focus on writing a book or something like that.  She has moved on from the fanfic realm to pursue her dream. You can't really get mad at her for wanting to pursue other dreams. It just sucks she didn't complete Twice as Shy. Anyway I do thank her for giving us a great Naruto fic that is arugably the best Naruto fanfic.


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 21, 2006)

she abanded it?!?!?!?!? omg nooooo *tear*


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, that was a really good story. Now this is the kind of filler arc I'd like to see. It's a shame she didn't finish Twice Shy.


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 22, 2006)

I managed to read all chapters all night... Man that is good fanfic! What?! Aw...


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Aug 22, 2006)

I read this story a while back, it was the first fanfiction I ever read and it continues to be my favorite even now.

I am disappointed that she abandoned Twice Shy, but hey she's got shit she needs to do.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 22, 2006)

This was one of the stories that inspired me to write my own... it's too bad it's over. But I have to say, the teacher seemed to american to me, too much like an ex-girlfriend and I had to give up reading because it reminded me too much of her. But it was still a great fic... really too bad.


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 15, 2006)

uhm hey guys I`m currently writing a story that continues twice shy.... if you have read my post here just search it and give me your ideas bout what you want to happen


----------



## nyce456 (Sep 15, 2006)

NaruHina you really shouldn't continue Damen Wren story. I've seen a lot of people do what you are about to and fail miserablely. It's not because the stories were bad, its because it's hard for someone to write the way that the author originally wrote it. You will always be compared to that author and in that persons shadow no matter what you do. If you are going to write a story don't pick up where she left of let her story rest. It is incomplete so let it remain that way. I know you want to have and ending to satisfy you, so do I, but not at the expense of making something that was great good, ok, or worse case scenario horrible. Remember that's how we got DBGT. I hope you do write a fic but don't pick up where she left of if you respect her as writer.


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 15, 2006)

well here is the story i`m in now

I would like to stay true to two halves so I decided on continuing on the jounin exam..... It was stated the a team consists of 5 members so I decided that sasuke and shikamaru are already jounins as they were teamed up with team gai to make a 5 man team....(I dont want to copy much about the manga and anime so I`m writing my own ideas ok)... Kakashi and Sasuke are currently on a serious mission..(I made it that way so that naruto wont have a chance to ask kakashi about yodaime and nanashi, further building up the suspence for kakashi`s reason for not telling) a jounin candidate team will make up of sakura, ino, kiba, shino, and chouji... Naruto and Hinata will be the only 2 member team taking the exam because of hiashi`s request(heheh evil grin.. but hiashi wont be a bad guy i assure you of that..... 


I`m planning to add akatsuki invading konnoha later on.. but I dont really like orochimaru and I`m currenlyeliminating him from the story


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 15, 2006)

plus I`m currently trying to figure out how to make sora and yasu go to konnoha before the jounin exams and having a 2 on 2 sparring match agaisnt naru x hina,,, and ofcourse sakura spying,, at this point both naru x hina have yet to show the full extent of their training


----------



## naruhina26 (Sep 15, 2006)

dont worry I wont try too much to copy the author... It will be just like mixing the ideas..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd rank it # 2 only to Team 8 By S'Tarken (I think it's S') out of the NaruHina's I've read so far. It's much better then my mushy/'exciting' shorties.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 31, 2006)

you see i read two halves 3/4 months ago(the whole story like 6 times lol)and DameWren gave some guy named naruhina26 permision to finish twice shy!its on THIS site!!!!!!!look for it.hes doing a great job!oops...naruhina im sorry i just scrolled to the botttom,i missed you.lmfao!


----------



## coondawger (Nov 25, 2006)

ok well i love these stories and if i get the chance me and my friends would like to start up twize shy and finish it i know we could do a great job, you guys rock.


----------

